# 

## Redakcja

Zapraszamy do obejrzenia filmu na temat nowego dofinansowania dla właścicieli domów. Program "Ryś" to dopłaty do kredytów na termomodernizację domów  jednorodzinnych. O szczegółach programu dopłat "Ryś" mówi Paweł  Bartoszewski, Główny Specjalista z Departamentu Ochrony Klimatu  Narodowego Funduszu Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej. 

 

Zobacz inne filmy murator.tv - Telewizji Budowlanej Muratora- to telewizja poradnikowa o Was i dla Was

----------


## kokosanka85

Bardzo ciekawy program. Bardzo mnie cieszy, że powstaje co raz więcej programów, które umożliwiają wymianę starych rozwiązań grzewczych, na nowe te bardziej przyjazne środowisku. Mówię tu między innymi o kotłach kondensacyjnych czy też pompach ciepła. :spam:

----------


## elrow23

no i ponowie program dla banków, czyli dopłaty do kredytów, a nie inwestycji.. a co jeżeli ja mam kasę w ręku, ale chciałbym z takiej dotacji skorzystać?

----------


## pecet0

program obejmuje termomodernizację tylko starego budownictwa?

czy jak jest nowo powstający dom, ale jeszcze bez izolacji termicznej (mimo że jest założona w projekcie tylko jeszcze nie wykonana)   to w takim przypadku program też dotyczy takich przypadków? czy to się nie bierze pod uwagę?

----------


## wegus

Termomodernizacja czyli modernizacja nie budowa.

----------


## farmazon3000

> a co jeżeli ja mam kasę w ręku


zrób lokatę w banku, weź kredyt, weż dopłatę, spłacaj kredyt z lokaty

----------


## grociak

Witam,

Czy korzysta/korzysta ktoś z pomocy firmy dotacja.info?
Pomagają w ocenie energetycznej, składaniu wniosków, prawidłowym przebiegu całej inwestycji itd.
Oczywiście odpłatnie...

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Co do programu Ryś....
 Narodowym Funduszu Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej trwa obecnie przegląd wszystkich programów, którego celem jest uporządkowanie obszarów wsparcia (z zachowaniem zasady pierwszeństwa wydatkowania środków unijnych, z jednoczesnym uwzględnieniem możliwości finansowych NFOŚiGW). W związku z tym – wbrew upowszechnianym „rewelacjom” medialnym – obecnie nie ma jeszcze decyzji, co do ostatecznego kształtu poszczególnych programów, w tym programów Ryś (termomodernizacja domów jednorodzinnych) i Kawka (likwidacja niskiej emisji).  

Program Ryś, jako program o ogólnopolskim zasięgu, przewiduje wdrażanie przez pośredników finansowych – WFOŚiGW oraz banki (nie przewiduje naboru za pośrednictwem gmin). Zgodnie z harmonogramem wdrażania programu, NFOŚiGW ogłosił nabory na pośredników. W naborach nie zgłosił się żaden bank. W ocenie jest obecnie 10 wniosków z WFOŚiGW. Nie gwarantuje to wdrażania programu na terenie całej Polski, a NFOŚiGW jako instytucja centralna, obsługująca duże inwestycje, finansowane również ze środków europejskich, nie ma możliwości wdrażania sam tego programu. W związku z tym obecnie trwa w Narodowym Funduszu analiza możliwości, zasadności oraz celowości wdrażania programu w takim kształcie.

----------


## Liwko

Ruszył ten program czy nie?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Ruszył ten program czy nie?


Niestety, jak możemy przeczytać w oficjalnym komunikacie: _"Ze względu na pokrywanie się obszarów wsparcia w programach Kawka, Ryś i Prosument, a także zbytnią pracochłonność ich obsługi i jednocześnie brak dostosowania do realnych potrzeb i uwarunkowań regionów, zdecydowano o stworzeniu nowego, jednolitego i elastycznego mechanizmu wsparcia. Planowany instrument dofinansowywania przedsięwzięć na poziomie lokalnym będzie się wpisywał w potrzeby i oczekiwania regionów, przy jednoczesnym uwzględnieniu możliwości finansowych NFOŚiGW."_

----------


## Liwko

500+

----------


## Bogdan Z.

Zobaczymy co u mnie powiedzą . NA wiosnę miała ruszyć realizacja projektu dzięki któremu na mój dach ma trafić 4KW fotowoltaiki.  :smile:  Oby ruszyło a nie poszło wPISuuuu

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Planowany instrument dofinansowywania przedsięwzięć na poziomie lokalnym będzie się wpisywał w potrzeby i oczekiwania regionów, przy jednoczesnym uwzględnieniu możliwości finansowych NFOŚiGW."[/I]


Pojawiło się kilka informacji na temat nowego programu REGION w tym o pierwszych naborach dla WFOSiGW, który  trwają od 1 lutego do 29 września 2017 r. lub do wyczerpania środków.

Na stronie możemy przeczytać:

_Beneficjentami programu będą wojewódzkie fundusze ochrony środowiska i gospodarki wodnej, które indywidualnie określą beneficjentów końcowych programu.

Dofinansowywanie w ramach programu REGION obejmie wszystkie typy przedsięwzięć z zakresu ochrony środowiska lub gospodarki wodnej ujęte w planach działalności WFOŚiGW, w formie preferencyjnej, niskooprocentowanej pożyczki.

Warunki dofinansowania beneficjentom końcowym określą poszczególne WFOŚiGW, przy czym oprocentowanie tych pożyczek nie będzie mogło mieć charakteru konkurencyjnego dla pożyczek NFOŚiGW udzielanych w tym samym obszarze.
_

Pozdrawiam !

----------


## kobosil

czyli tak na prawdę nie wiadomo, czy wfośigw w danym województwie przeznaczy ten program dla indywidualnych użytkowników? czy może jendak już coś wiadomo?

----------

